# Tamar Valley Disused Tunnel, Devon



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 11, 2009)

Found this little gem while greenlaning in the landie. strugging to find any history at the moment but will keep looking, the line seemed to link with bere alston station, and evidence of copper smelting is nearby,

enjoy the pics - will update with history asap....


----------



## spikey (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice one dude seem quite a long tunnel from the pics 

Give me a txt bud got something big planned sunday night !


----------



## Engineer (Apr 11, 2009)

*Tunnel.*

Nice pics Kernow, Shillamill Tunnel by any chance?


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice pictures, I specially like the one of the brickwork.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 11, 2009)

The brick and stone combination is a nice feature. Good stuff.

M


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice find Kernow - looks like a pretty tidy little tunnel. How long was it? http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...N&tl=~&ar=y&bi=~&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf shows a stretch of disused rail from Tavi to Calstock and Bere Alston. And I think I read somewhere about plans to reopen..?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 12, 2009)

laurabops said:


> Nice find Kernow - looks like a pretty tidy little tunnel. How long was it? http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...N&tl=~&ar=y&bi=~&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf shows a stretch of disused rail from Tavi to Calstock and Bere Alston. And I think I read somewhere about plans to reopen..?





yep thats the one! good detective work!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

That really is a lovely tunnel Kerrnowe and in Brill condition . Have you any idea of how long it was in yards? Hell of a question I know!


----------



## RichardB (Apr 12, 2009)

It _is_ Shillamill Tunnel and it's 600 yards.

http://deaves47.users.btopenworld.com/Tunnels/Tunnels3.htm


----------

